# KFC Style Fried Chicken



## handsomebaker (Aug 7, 2011)

Care to put in suggestions to have a KFC style fried chicken?

Ive tried it with flour but it seems like a typical floury recipe...crispy but full of flour...


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

One of the keys to KFC results is that their chicken is pressure fried. This is not something easily replicated at home.

Otherwise, Todd Wilbur of Top Secret Recipes offers a good clone recipe and technique.

http://www.food.com/recipe/todd-wilburs-version-of-kfc-original-recipe-fried-chicken-466225

edited to fix link.


----------



## handsomebaker (Aug 7, 2011)

what do you mean by pressure fried?

Is the deep fryer not good enough?

How do you make sure the flesh is cooked without drying it?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The pressure fryer cooks it in about half the time or a little less. Retains moisture and flavor. Deep frying is OK too, but it's not quite the same. But as I explained, the pressure fry keeps it moist without drying.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

There are pressure fryers available for home use but the price is steep. They double as pressure cookers too. http://www.pro-selections.com/category.cfm/199/


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

The price is definitely steep for a home pressure fryer!  My sister in law gave me a recipe years ago for her version of KFC.  It's deep fried just enough to crisp the skin and then baked in the oven to finish it off.  Dark meat works best with this way of cooking though as it doesn't dry out as white meat does.  I make it now and then and my kids prefer it to the actual KFC.

This is the recipe:

Mary's KFC Seasoning Mix

7 cups flour.
5 Tbsp salt.
1 tsp pepper.
6 Tbsp Mrs Dash.
6 Tbsp garlic powder.
1 Tbsp onion powder.
1 Tbsp mixed spice.
1 Tbsp curry powder.
1 Tbsp poultry seasoning.
pinch cloves.
pinch turmeric.
 

In a large container, combine all ingredients, mix well.
Keeps indefintely as long as no raw chicken parts are placed in conatiner with mix.

It makes a TON of seasoning mix and it will keep forever as long as you don't do what I did and toss your raw chicken into the mix to coat it.  One thing that I do is I'll dredge the chicken parts in the mix, then dip them in beaten egg, and then back into the mix.  It makes for a crispier coating and we really like that.  My sister in law just coats hers with the mix and then cooks them off.. I find the skin is a little soggy when it's done that way.

When you bake your chicken,  cook it to temp and you'll be fine.  I usually have the oven at 350F and it takes about 45 minutes or so for it to be fully cooked.


----------



## handsomebaker (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## handsomebaker (Aug 7, 2011)

Thaozeho said:


> I usually put mine with a bit of corn flour to it, it makes it much crispier


Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## handsomebaker (Aug 7, 2011)

leeniek said:


> The price is definitely steep for a home pressure fryer! My sister in law gave me a recipe years ago for her version of KFC. It's deep fried just enough to crisp the skin and then baked in the oven to finish it off. Dark meat works best with this way of cooking though as it doesn't dry out as white meat does. I make it now and then and my kids prefer it to the actual KFC.
> 
> This is the recipe:
> 
> ...


WOW! super thanksssssss

What a recipe

Since I am in the UK, any alternative to Mrs Dash?

What is a poultry seasoning?


----------



## handsomebaker (Aug 7, 2011)

Do you guys recommend brining?  How long? Any good recipe?


----------

